# Violent scratching



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Eevee's been scratching her face rather violently lately..
It's gotten to the point where she has a sore and the skin around her eyes are also becoming pink/losing fur.

Picture: http://i43.tinypic.com/xe0mfm.jpg
The picture didnt capture the red dots that were on her sore, (blood?) and you can see the outer corner of her eye is pink. Her _other _eye is actually starting to lose a little fur, and it seems like she scratches herself to the point of bleeding a little. 
She also scratches inside her ear sometimes. She was given a bath three days ago, is it possible she could have gotten an ear infection if I accidentally got water in her ear?

What could be causing this? The only food she's been fed so far is raw chicken, so I dont think its a food allergy - unless she's allergic to chicken?  I'd imagine a food allergy would have her scratching more than just her face, though.
Sometimes she wakes up just rubbing her face with her front paws.
I'm scared of her scratching her eye so hard, she could easily damage her eye, cant she?  Ahhh!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

have you used any chemicals like carpet cleaners or fertilizers outside or washed her bed recently with new detergent? because it almost sounds like contact allergy vs food allergy.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> have you used any chemicals like carpet cleaners or fertilizers outside or washed her bed recently with new detergent? because it almost sounds like contact allergy vs food allergy.


Ive used Natures Miracle on the carpet here and there, and I'm not sure if it might be the laundry detergent. I havent switched detergent since I got her, but I've only had her for about 2 weeks now.
No other chemicals are used in the house, aside from the occasional cap of bleach in the wash when its really gross. 

She also gulps/swallows pretty hard from time to time, as if her throat is irritated. I have no idea what the cause of that might be. 

This doesnt sound like an ear infection then? Her ears do look pretty clean, I guess.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay... Eevee developed a brown lump on her nose now... called the vet and our regular vet isnt in, but I made an appointment with another vet that was available today.
I'm scared for her. :frown:


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Could be allergies either food related or enviormental. It also could be the beginning stages of mange. Demodectic usually starts on the face around eyes and ears. Maybe have a skin scrape done just to be safe. Sometimes allergies can mimic mange and vice versa. I have had on going issues with allergies with my girl and once I switched her to home cooking she has become a new dog. I also started using less chemicals around my house especially on my floors. I also only wash her blankets in a hypoallergenic laundry detergeant like dreft for babies. You also need to be careful with the types of shampoo you use on her and that you get all the soap off when rinsing. I hope she makes out at the vet okay....keep us posted on her outcome


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Could be allergies either food related or enviormental. It also could be the beginning stages of mange. Demodectic usually starts on the face around eyes and ears. Maybe have a skin scrape done just to be safe. Sometimes allergies can mimic mange and vice versa. I have had on going issues with allergies with my girl and once I switched her to home cooking she has become a new dog. I also started using less chemicals around my house especially on my floors. I also only wash her blankets in a hypoallergenic laundry detergeant like dreft for babies. You also need to be careful with the types of shampoo you use on her and that you get all the soap off when rinsing. I hope she makes out at the vet okay....keep us posted on her outcome


Looking at pictures, it might be early-stage demodectic mange. Our appointment isnt for another hour, but I will update. Hopefully she'll be alright - her entire litter had ringworm as pups so I was shocked to see a brown lump on her nose, which looked similar to a ringworm lump. 
I feed Eevee raw, so I feel that I can safely rule out food allergies. If it turns out she doesnt have mange, I'll have to see if its the laundry detergent that's bothering her. The shampoo we use for her is Earthbath oatmeal & aloe shampoo - I made it a point to get her something natural :smile: My boyfriend thought I was being one of those crazy dog-moms, being so picky about everything, lol! First the raw diet, then the organic shampoo! :tongue:

Her spay site is also bleeding and oozing, which is weird because she was spayed over a month ago, and she didnt have issues when I first got her. I'll have to get that checked out too.
Okay, its time for me to take a deep breath.. lol!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Back from the vet - Eevee has a bacterial ear infection and the vet said not to worry about the lump on her nose, but to watch it and see if it gets bigger during the next couple of days.
The sores on her face are a little infected, but they didnt check for mange or anything - they think Eevee's been scratching her face because her ears are itchy.

We were given an antibiotic to clear up her face and the oozing from her spay site... and ear drops for her ear infection.

I feel better now that we know we're treating her ear infection. I'll have to watch that bump.


----------

